
Preventing Cheating and Solving the Human Trust Problem - horia_
https://medium.com/official-amulet/preventing-cheating-within-marketplaces-of-expertise-76f605a8cdb4
======
bloodeverywhere
This is a surprising obvious usecase for cryptography, actually surprises I
haven't seen anything similar spring up before now.

